# Hello from Phoenix Arizona



## AZpower (Jul 2, 2007)

My brief bio: 41 yo man, about 5' 9", 159 lbs,  looking to get bck into Martial arts for practical self defense and fitness. I have done a little karate ( 1 yr at age 15) and shaolin kungo fu in the past . ( about 1.5 years  but it was a while ago. 

Anyway I am looking for a good martial arts school in north phoenix, Scottsdale area in Arizona. As far as style goes, I am open to anything that will actually be useful in a SD situation. some aliveness would probably be good. I don't mind sparring. I don't really want to compete or win trophies. Near me a ton of schools but some seem McDojoish to me. There is some JJJ (Hoteikan), BJJ (Megaton, Laurita, Brausa/RITC) , MMA (AMAC) places around that I may look into. Also considering a Kenpo school (academy of martial arts deer valley near the DV airport, american karate studios on 32 st)  or Kajukenbo ( if I can find one here in town ). there is a krav maga school nerby as well as a karate/judo place called Goshin. Kickboxing/ Muay Thai sounds prety cool for striking  style  SD. ( if I can find a place here)  So I am all over the map I guess.LOL!! 

Anyway, anyone familar with the phoenix scene who could recommend a good place for SD, please post about it here. Any style suggestions or anything else that you think may help would be great. Thanks all and thank for the invite to this forum! It looks great!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome!



AZpower said:


> BJJ (Megaton



I study BJJ from one of his students and can speak well of him.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## BudoTiger (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello, welcome to MartialTalk ... good luck in your search for a new school. Inevitably there will be someone on here that will be able to point you in 'a' direction, whether or not that is the 'right' direction will be up to you.


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2007)

Greeting and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Hawke (Jul 2, 2007)

Greetings AZPower,

Welcome to MT.  The people here are friendly.  Feel free to post your questions and people will answer if they can help you.

Cheers.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 2, 2007)

welcome aboard, nice to hear from you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## geocad (Jul 2, 2007)

AZpower said:


> My brief bio: 41 yo man, about 5' 9", 159 lbs, looking to get bck into Martial arts for practical self defense and fitness. I have done a little karate ( 1 yr at age 15) and shaolin kungo fu in the past . ( about 1.5 years but it was a while ago.
> 
> Anyway I am looking for a good martial arts school in north phoenix, Scottsdale area in Arizona. As far as style goes, I am open to anything that will actually be useful in a SD situation. some aliveness would probably be good. I don't mind sparring. I don't really want to compete or win trophies. Near me a ton of schools but some seem McDojoish to me. There is some JJJ (Hoteikan), BJJ (Megaton, Laurita, Brausa/RITC) , MMA (AMAC) places around that I may look into. Also considering a Kenpo school (academy of martial arts deer valley near the DV airport, american karate studios on 32 st) or Kajukenbo ( if I can find one here in town ). there is a krav maga school nerby as well as a karate/judo place called Goshin. Kickboxing/ Muay Thai sounds prety cool for striking style SD. ( if I can find a place here) So I am all over the map I guess.LOL!!
> 
> Anyway, anyone familar with the phoenix scene who could recommend a good place for SD, please post about it here. Any style suggestions or anything else that you think may help would be great. Thanks all and thank for the invite to this forum! It looks great!


 
Although I now live in Flagstaff, I used to live in Tempe and Glendale.  My old Hwa Rang Do master instructor (Ken Corona) is at 35th Ave & Bell Road in north Phoenix.  His school is called Corona's Martial Arts Academy (602.978.2191).  I highly recommend him even though you may need to drive 20 minutes down the 101.  I also heard that one of his former assistant instructors (Paul W.) was now in Scottsdale but I'm not sure where.  Also, another of his former assistant instructors Chris Lopez is in Mesa at Alma School and Germann.

I believe Hwa Rang Do is well rounded in it's style and will cover a lot of the bases you may be interested in.  Check out master Corona's academy.  You will not be disappointed.

Cheers!

George


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 2, 2007)

You need to sit in on as many of the schools as you can and watch.  Also, I would bet there are some "hidden" schools in the local YMCA and community centers.
Good luck and keep us posted.

AoG


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 2, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## AZpower (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi again and thanks for both the welcome and the info, I will go check out Mr. Corona's place and Megaton. I don;t know very much about Hwa Rang Do but I assume its Korean. Is it similar to TKD?


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey nice to meet you. I'm a little bit familar, a Hawaiin Kenpo place in Tempe looked pretty cool.  I did a little bit with Ray Fisher I think he's somewhere still in Scottsdale.
Give those guys a shot.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 4, 2007)

AZpower said:


> Hi again and thanks for both the welcome and the info, I will go check out Mr. Corona's place and Megaton. I don;t know very much about Hwa Rang Do but I assume its Korean. Is it similar to TKD?


Try TKD on 'roids.  You will get everything from the basics like one-steps to sparring, grappling, judo, weaponry (all, including sword), great forms, falling/tumbling/acrobatics, stealth and camouflage ....

Master Ken Corona is an impeccable martial artist and well worth the time and money - if you have the opportunity to train with him, you will not be waisting your investment and you will - *WILL* - be challenged.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  good luck in your quest to find a school.


----------



## geocad (Jul 5, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Try TKD on 'roids. You will get everything from the basics like one-steps to sparring, grappling, judo, weaponry (all, including sword), great forms, falling/tumbling/acrobatics, stealth and camouflage ....
> 
> Master Ken Corona is an impeccable martial artist and well worth the time and money - if you have the opportunity to train with him, you will not be waisting your investment and you will - *WILL* - be challenged.


 
Well said!


----------



## AZpower (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi again everyone. Thnx for the great starting tips and reccs. 

I tried to go by K. Corona's place but he was closed for the july 4 holiday week. He's a bit far from me but I'm gonna go check him out sometime next week. 

 I found a few places near me I am considering, One is a Kenpo place-sounds like some Tracey and EP kenpo.
 Its close to my house . http://www.worldofkarate.com/html  anyone ever hear of this place? 

another is a JJJ called http://www.hoteikan.com/ at this location  http://www.horizonsmartialarts.com/Home_Page.html

a few others places nearby  http://www.lauritamartialarts.com/  http://www.hardknocksgym.com/services.html

these places are close by but they might be blackbelt factories- i dunno: seems more kid oriented  http://www.goshinkarate.com/ http://www.depalmaskarate.com/index.cfm? http://www.unitedmartialarts.com/uma_website002.htm

someone in phx recced this place http://www.azmartial.com/  its a bit far from me as well.


----------



## AZpower (Jul 5, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Hey nice to meet you. I'm a little bit familar, a Hawaiin Kenpo place in Tempe looked pretty cool.  I did a little bit with Ray Fisher I think he's somewhere still in Scottsdale.
> Give those guys a shot.


 Was it Lim's hawaiian kenpo or something like that? I'm still searching for R.Fisher.


----------



## mjd (Jul 6, 2007)

AZpower said:


> Anyway I am looking for a good martial arts school in north phoenix, Scottsdale area in Arizona. As far as style goes, I am open to anything that will actually be useful in a SD situation. some aliveness would probably be good.


 
You must like Sparring, sparring is good if done at full speed, brings real time to the technique, thats how you can learn to make it work for real.

Welcome by the way


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2007)

AZpower said:


> I tried to go by K. Corona's place but he was closed for the july 4 holiday week. He's a bit far from me but I'm gonna go check him out sometime next week.


Master Corona can also point you to a good BJJ instructor.


----------



## AZpower (Jul 6, 2007)

mjd said:


> You must like Sparring, sparring is good if done at full speed, brings real time to the technique, thats how you can learn to make it work for real.
> 
> Welcome by the way


exactly. I don't want to get killed but I need to know that what I am training in works in the real world.

Yeah Shesulsa- I intend to go stop in to talk with him. I think I just came by at the wrong time.  A lot of people vanish during this july 4 week esp when its hiting 115 degrees outside Does K. Corona/   Hwa Rang Do pratice aliveness and  sparring?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 6, 2007)

AZpower said:


> exactly. I don't want to get killed but I need to know that what I am training in works in the real world.
> 
> Yeah Shesulsa- I intend to go stop in to talk with him. I think I just came by at the wrong time.  A lot of people vanish during this july 4 week esp when its hiting 115 degrees outside Does K. Corona/   Hwa Rang Do pratice aliveness and  sparring?


Yes, and still holds to some traditional training and tenets.


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT. You'll get good advice here.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here it is Ray Fisher at:

 Arizona Chuan FA Society
Ste 124
1845 E Broadway Rd, Tempe, AZ 85282
(480) 968-2068

He's pretty good, one of his black belts is from Tracy Kenpo, Kajukenbo etc. His program is probably pretty similar to what I presently take out here in NM. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT. There are good folks here!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

